# Medicare unit limit for 97802 & 97803 (Nutritional Therapy)



## Edithcha (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello,

I need to know what are the unit limitations when billing for nutritional therapy in an outpatient office setting for CPT codes 97802 & 97803.
Thank you!!!


----------

